# Movie about Gecko45!



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Surely he had to have been an inspiration for this movie!
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810009040/trailer


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

looks amusing


> Detect Deter Observe Report


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen this movie, yet? Hopefully it's not one of the movies where all of the funny scenes are in the trailers.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think it comes out on the 16th.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks amusing, but I have a feeling it will be treading the fine line of funny and annoying. It will be a "renter" for me as I'm not willing to pony up the cost of tickets and food and arrange a sitter for any movie in the theater unless it looks absolutely kick-ass. Plus, I much prefer the privacy and comfort of my own home theater.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'll wait for the DVD rental as well, I'm not much of a moviegoer anyway.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Didn't realize it hadn't come out yet. I can't remember the last time I actually went to a theater. I think it was spiderman 2. Tickets are just way too expensive now (plus food and drink)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

48dodge said:


> Tickets are just way too expensive now (plus food and drink)


I hear ya there. I went to see Quantum of Solace with a friend of mine a couple weeks ago. $7.00 matinee and then $11.50 for a medium popcorn and medium drink. It was ridiculous. I honestly don't see how people go to the movies regularly.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I liked the dog catching him at the end.:smt082 Our matinee's are $6.00. Well, dang how did that candy bar and bottled pepsi get into my wife's purse:anim_lol:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I await the after math from gecko45 and his compatriot upon the movie revealing all their glory.....might have to join that other forum just to read it.:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Went and saw it last night. It is definitely a "kids" movie. The bad guys ride skate boards and bikes along with a little free running.

Won't call it funny but it was amusing. I can think of 2 times where I got a little chuckle that wasn't shown in the trailers.

I suggest waiting for the DVD to come out and rent it from your local video emporium.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!

I swear - I seen the trailer and the first thing that come out of my mouth was "Look! it's Gecko45!":anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

Friend of mine was over that had seen his posts too and about fell over.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't believe that this movie is still showing at my local theater...it just wasn't that funny to me...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just saw a commercial for _another_ one:

http://observe-and-report.warnerbros.com/


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Just saw a commercial for _another_ one:


I actually want to see this one, I just watched the trailer and it looks funny.


----------

